

Steve Jobs: The Lost Interview, Now Available for Pre-order - benlakey
http://benlakey.com/2012/08/02/steve-jobs-the-lost-interview-now-available-for-pre-order/

======
eungyu
If I remember correctly, it was discovered in some exec's garage. I am just
glad that the tape actually made it to the world.

------
michaelpinto
I really hate the fact that you still can't buy it on iTunes...

